# The TB Trip Reports Thread!



## soccercruiser87

This is a thread for anyone on the TB to post their Trip Report from their trip to Disney. Also you can talk about planning things before your trip to see what things you just have to see when in Disney. Now, lets see and hear about everyones trips! 

**If you add a trip report, make sure to add a title so everyone knows what type of trip you went on or the type of trip you are going to go on.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Hooray!!

Mine is in my siggie. It's a bit long to have out now (it's 4 pages, currently) but just click on the link!


----------



## EyoreFANS12

We are leaving september 14th I think. We are going to The Living Sea's for dinner and it will be my parents anniversary, so my mom planned to have a scuba diver to hold up a sign for my dad, we ordered a cake and had the menu personalized. Also know my sister and my mom are going to see circus sol et. I am very excited though!
:]


----------



## soccercruiser87

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> Mine is in my siggie. It's a bit long to have out now (it's 4 pages, currently) but just click on the link!



that's one great trip report, i like it a lot


----------



## AmandaSparks730

soccercruiser87 said:


> that's one great trip report, i like it a lot


Thanks, Travis!!

I gotta update it soon D:

I have just under 5 weeks left whoohoo!


----------



## soccercruiser87

EyoreFANS12 said:


> We are leaving september 14th I think. We are going to The Living Sea's for dinner and it will be my parents anniversary, so my mom planned to have a scuba diver to hold up a sign for my dad, we ordered a cake and had the menu personalized. Also know my sister and my mom are going to see circus sol et. I am very excited though!
> :]



that sounds like an awesome idea! and sounds like you will have an awesome time, I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## ears4all!

[NOTE: I also posted this on the cruise trip report thread. Link.]

So.......what do you get when you cross a family that loves vacationing, loves Disney, and loves the beach?

Do I really have to answer that?

THE CAST:
DDad: 45, not estatic about Disney. During this report he will be called Donald. 
DM: 41, loves the Disney "magic" (no, not the ship, the feeling.) Her name will be: Minnie ::minniemo
DS13: That's me! I love Disney, and am planning to be an Imagineer. I will refer to myself as "me"  
DS11: okay with Disney, the athletic one in the family. (Not that you will see him running on Deck 4 every morning, though) He will be Stitch. 
DD8: loves the princesses, and I am betting she will love the club too. She is called Tink 

OUR PLANS:
We are going on a four-day cruise, leaving Port Canaveral on Sunday, October 5, 2008.
We have two rooms: a category 11, for Donald, who loves to sleep in the dark, and a category 7, for the rest of us, who prefer not to sleep in a cave The two are across the hall from each other, on deck 5. I will confirm the room numbers at a later date.
We don't have anything planned to do in Nassau. All we really are going to get off the ship for is to get some things to take home. My grandpa collected shotglasses, so when he died, I inheirited (sp?) them.
In Castaway Cay, we are looking for a nice day. I am hopefully going to go parasailing, and as I say on another thread, if there is a free scavenger hunt, we might go on that too. Oh, and snorkeling might be in the mix. I really want to find the statues underwater.

Us kids get a two-week fall break, with the Sunday we leave being the first Sunday of those two weeks. We have relatives that live in Gainsville, FL, so on either Thursday night or Friday night we will spend the night with them. Also, we have some more relatives that have a beach home somewhere close to P.C., so we will spend Saturday (possibly Friday) there.

I plan to spend some time in Aloft, but not a whole lot. I really like to see different thing. One morning, I am hoping to wake up earlier than usual, and take a ton of pictures with my camera. I am even wondering if I should ask the cruise people if I can go into Palo one morning when nobody is there, just to take pictures. Hopefully, they will let me. Also, I am thinking about getting a pillow case, and giving it to guest services. Who all signs these? I know that might sound odd for a 13yo, but I love Disney. Next, what do you think a science/math loving Stich like to do in the lab. Likewise for Tink? I am trying to get them all hyped up about this cruise. I know I am. 

We have the DCL cruise DVD, and we got the little book. We also have the Birmbaums guide, even though I really don't use it, and am not looking at buying Passporters. Does any TV channels have anything on DCL, other than the Travel Channel's "Cruising Do's and Don't's? We have seen that sooooo many times.


You get all that?

I am looking so forward to this cruise, and the time upcoming. I may post some polls for things like Parrot Cay or Beach Blanket Buffet on the first days lunch, favorite show, and things like that. I want this to be where five years from now, when this post is long gone, like wayyyyy in the back of the list of reports, some family will read it, and it will help them. So please post any ideas that you have for us. I think we are locked in our excursions, so any advice on the ship will be greatly appreciated.  

THANKS!


----------



## ears4all!

I was thinking- what if you had a TR, put a title on it- otherwise we don't know if you are commenting on another report or adding to your own.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## ears4all!

*UPDATE!!!*

Okay.....time for an update!

As you can tell by my post count, I have been active on the Teen Board. 

Sorry for not updating!


Well, not a whole lot has happened in way of the cruise. We are currently trying to decide on what excursions we want to do. Since the banana boat closed , we haven't had a purely DCL conversation yet. But what I think will happen is as follows:

Straw Market in Nassau.
Possible Tour in Nassau.

Parasailing for me in Castaway Cay.
I would think snorkeling in Castaway Cay.
Bikes? in Castaway Cay.



Anyone else have any ideas on what to do in the way of excursions?


Also, what time would you say is the best to get to the terminal? Also what do you think is the best boarding pass number? Remember, we are newbies as far as DCL goes, so we want to see as much as we can, and that includes the port.

I wish I knew a way to get that poll down from the top of the thread. Any ideas on how to? If you moderators can do that, would you do me a favor, and take that out?

Okay. I think that's about it. Thanks for reading! Less than 3 months away


----------



## soccercruiser87

ears4all! said:


> I was thinking- what if you had a TR, put a title on it- otherwise we don't know if you are commenting on another report or adding to your own.  Just a suggestion.



great idea, i'll add that to my first post.


----------



## KidGoofy

Mine is in my sig


----------



## BabyPiglet

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726896

"Grab your fannypacks, we're headed to Disney!"

It was from my last trip. I got about 1/2 done when I started working and politely put a hold on it. I might finish it one day....haha. It was soooo much fun to make, and I thank everyone who read it. 

I also made (and finished, lol) a dining review with pictures. I'll try to find it. I think it was pretty good.


----------



## Pirate Me

^^I remember reading your dining report. Both your trip report and dining report are very good.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Pirate Me said:


> ^^I remember reading your dining report. Both your trip report and dining report are very good.


I agree!!

One day, Jenny. One day you will finish that TR!!


----------



## EnchantedPiglet

My pre-trip report is 4 months ahead of time so, nobody wants to read that.


----------



## BabyPiglet

Thanks guys.


----------



## marypops!

I would write a PTR, but it's nowhere near the trip yet, and we haven't decided anything yet, except for the hotels we're gonna stay in.


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

Im going from September 15-30!
First time flying
will be flyin from indiana
deluxe disney dining plan
stayin at Pop century
water parks
cirque de solet(i think)
   
4th time goin to Disney World


----------



## BabyPiglet

Hey Minnie, I'll be there the same time as you! September 17 - October 1. 

I would start a pre-trip but it's too early and my last one kind of bombed. 

Here are the highlights. 

-- Free dining
-- Perfect flights 
-- Pop Century. Hopefully a 60's lakeside room.
-- Cirque Du Soleil on the 18th followed by dinner at Fulton's.
-- Possibly getting an annual pass.


----------



## AmandaSparks730

I'm updating mine sometime today, so keep an eye out!

ONE MONTH TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie Squeaks

BabyPiglet said:


> Hey Minnie, I'll be there the same time as you! September 17 - October 1.
> 
> I would start a pre-trip but it's too early and my last one kind of bombed.
> 
> Here are the highlights.
> 
> -- Free dining
> -- Perfect flights
> -- Pop Century. Hopefully a 60's lakeside room.
> -- Cirque Du Soleil on the 18th followed by dinner at Fulton's.
> -- Possibly getting an annual pass.



wow sweet!! 
and we are both stayin at the pop lol


----------



## metsluva57

I'm going on the Wonder (the disney cruise) on February 15, 2009. I'm planning to have a pre-trip report and a trip report also. I want to make one now but it's too early. I will make the pre-trip report when we get our cruise things in the mail. I can't wait!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Updated mine yesterday!

(Will someone read?!)


----------



## Zip-A-Dee-Lady

Oh, wow.  How come I didn't know this was here? XD.

Um. Well. I'm actually leaving for Disney on Friday.
I'll be there a little over a week and we're staying at the CR.


I'm not planning on doing a TR.
=]


----------



## PosessedEeyore

hmm. we have A LOT of disney trips ALREADY planned. we are going to vero beach in late august. and then we will be in disney 2 days when we are done. 

next. we are going at the end of september.

and then we are going in january. both my parents are running the marathon.

me and my mom are trying to persuade my mom to go on a cruise. but, it not working very well. 

and also. we might possibly be going in christmas 2009. wow. for 8 days. i want that trip... more than ANYTHING.

as u can tell... we go to disney a lot. and that is an amazing thing. so, when we went to disney in january... we got DVC. yay. 200 points a year.


----------



## xx-bethh

yay !
ive had an urge to write a pre trip report
sorry if i bore you 

KSO.
its my mom, my 13 year old sister, my 10 year old brother, & myself, almsot 16 
my moms a absolute crazy planner. shes been wanting to go back for a few years now, but with my parents divorce, high school exams during the time we usually like to go, and all my crazy dance scheduales, we never found the time.

my sister, is the dare devil of the family. she planned out EVERYTHING that she wants to go on.

my brother on the other hand, is a little scaredy cat.  he wont even go on the winnie the pooh ride because of his dream part. crazy, i know

and me ? well im just inbetween, but probably THE most excited for the trip. and im the oldest, its sad. my friends dont stop making fun of me, but whatever 

*WHEN*: September 16-25.  54 days ! im keeping an eye on my ticker  
*WHERE*: Caribbean Beach, first time !
*HOW*: Flying out of Buffalo, NY. closest thing to us, since we live in southern ontario

i dont knwo much, but we're planning on dining @ Cinderellas Castle for breakfast, (hopefully!) and Crystal Palce
im the only one into Cinderellas Castle, mostly because i want to see & get a picture with prince charming 
that will be my facebook default for about a year, loll

we get there about 330 on tuesday the 16th.
after checking into Caribbean Beach, we're heading over to Magic Kingdom. its a tradition 
we'll stay at Magic Kingdom till closing, and then head over to Epcot for illuminations if we're not too tired (i know i wont be, ill be on an adrenaline high for days !)

i dont know what exactly we'll be doing, but i do know what parks we're doing what day

Wendsday 17 : Epcot
Thursday 18 : Resort day &/or Downtown Disney
Friday 19 (3 months till sweet 16 ! loll) : MGM
Saturday 20 : Animal Kingdom
Sunday 21 : Magic Kingdom
Monday 22 : Epcot
Tuesday 23 : MGM
Wendsday 24 : Magic Kingdom
Thursday 25 : possibly MK & home  

i dont know much, but im still super super excited 
ill do my best to update, but not bore you at the same time !
loll


----------



## AmandaSparks730

My PTR is freshly updated 

So...read?


----------



## baby<3

I started a trip report from...March. haha
It's kind of different from most...seeing that I went with my school.
But hopefully, it's entertaining.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1901288


----------



## TowerOfTerrorJunkie4

im leaving for my trip in 4 days with my rents and my best friend! last time we went [a few january's ago] me and her went on tower of terror 45 times [not kdding] so we hope to break that record while we are there!  this will be my 24rd time going and i can't wait! 

if anyone has an ideas of some fun things that ppl dont really know about plz let me know


----------



## BabyPiglet

Wow! It seems like a lot of you will be there the same time as me. Hopefully I'll bump into some of you. 

Btw, I'll be the one all decked out in LGMH. Looking like a dork, no doubt. xD


----------



## EltonJohnFan

Hi Guys! I saw this thread and thought it would be cool to make a report. 


Okay, so my Mom and I drove up here on the 24th. We stayed at the Animal Kingdom Lodge for four nights. We got to go on the sunset safari! The animals were SO close! The guied told us to make sure to watch our cameras because th ostrages would snatch them! We moved to the Poly. after that. The arcade is AWESOME! Try the mario cart game if you get the chance! Our room was great because we were right on the water. Remember the Elton John tribute I was so excited about ?(the thread titled REALLY EXCITING!)Well, we went to see that in Epcot and it wasn't that great. "Cap. Fantastic" does have a very good voice and rocks on the piano but he made a fool out of Elton with he costumes he wore( INCLUDING A HORRID CHICKEN COSTUME COPYING THE DONALD DUCK ONE WHICH ELTON SAYS HE REGRETS WEARING!!!! ) plus he added in gutair solos in the songs so he could change which , as a huge Elton fan I find offensive.I would not go see it again. So there is my big hissy fit. Anyway, after that we went to MGM or Hollywood Studios and got the second season of the Muppets (the one with the episode elton guest stared on  !)! By the way the Muppets ride was great!  My trip is still going on so I will post more. Everyone elses trips souded awesome so happy for you!


----------



## Shelton123

My Pre-Trip report is on the board! It's called "America's Next Top WDW Trip"


----------



## disneychick2721

I'll eventually write a trip report, I took a lot of videos I'll post too.

But I wanted to say that I saw a lot of people that looked like DISers.
XD
I was on a ride and saw this girl who looked like Jenny (BabyPiglet).
And then there was this little boy on line in front of me on EE and he looked like a mini clone of Josh (CastawayJ). XD
Then on Carousel of Progress I saw a girl who looked like Shelby (Sparx).

Then I saw A LOT of people with Lime Green and I would start freaking out, I'd be like, Are they from the DIS ?!?!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

Not really a trip report but still... im going to Orlando on the 23rd of August (this yearr) for like 8 days. I'll write a report when i get back, but if anyone else is there that time... send me a message


----------



## AmandaSparks730

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1927902


----------



## ThePin Princess

I just got back from disney last week and it was awesome except for201 the factor of hurricane fay or tropical storm fay i was wicked over excited because i hadnt been since 01'


----------



## AmandaSparks730

disneychick2721 said:


> I'll eventually write a trip report, I took a lot of videos I'll post too.
> 
> But I wanted to say that I saw a lot of people that looked like DISers.
> XD
> I was on a ride and saw this girl who looked like Jenny (BabyPiglet).
> And then there was this little boy on line in front of me on EE and he looked like a mini clone of Josh (CastawayJ). XD
> Then on Carousel of Progress I saw a girl who looked like Shelby (Sparx).
> 
> Then I saw A LOT of people with Lime Green and I would start freaking out, I'd be like, Are they from the DIS ?!?!


SERIOUSLY?!

XDD

I'd be like "HIIII...iii...you're not...them...SORRY!"


----------



## beccalynn

I am going to have my daughter sign up and post in here when we return! This is fun! I am so excited!!!


----------



## ThePin Princess

me and my parents ust got back  when we were there it was my mom and dads annervesery(sp?) and we ate at Boma , so DE-lish, and then when to the Adventures Club, its so sad there closing, i can't wait intil next year when we go back for more Disney Magic


----------



## #1DisneyFreak

Eat at Ohanas!!!!


----------



## Smiley.Socks

I have nothing else to do... So here's my trip report from last month.

Me, my Mum and Dad flew from Heathrow on the 23rd August, and stayed in the Peabody for 2 nites. We did some malls those days. Then we moved to Hard Rock Hotel for 2 nites, and on the second day there we did Universal / IOF. Did the Hulk .. Anyway. After that we did Saratoga Springs for 4 nites. We did one day at Hollywood studios.. then did EPCOT in the night. 
We ate at Flying Fish one night [[Amazinggg]]! Also went around Boardwalk which is looking as good as ever. 
Er... didnt do many disney things this year, it was mostly a quick visit. Hopefully going back next year


----------



## ThePin Princess

Everyone reading this check out my trip report, the picture link at the bottom of my siggy is the way to get there. Hope you like it!

ps sorry about the picture being cut of


----------



## Soarin08

Currently planning my Christmas '08 trip!! 12/24-12/28, will anyone else be there then? I'm at POR that week!!!!


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

I've never done a trip or pre trip report so..

*Who's going:*

Me (14)  
Mum 
Brother  
Nan  

*Disney History*

I'm like the biggest disney fan ever!  

I've been about 10 times to disneyland paris, about 11 times to disney world, 1 time to disneyland california and on 2 disney cruises. but i still get extremely excited!!!  My last trip was in January this year.

We're going in 6 days! I can't wait!

*The Plan:*

Day 1 - Shopping and Paris
Day 2 - Magic Kingdom
Day 3 - Disney Studios and Magic Kingdom
Day 4 - Come home

And then I've got a Maths GCSE test the next day!


----------



## nickjonas1221

I'm Going to Disney World In December (17-24) For My Birthday (21). I was Just There for Halloween!!!!





 I'm a Disney Nut!!!!!


----------



## nickjonas1221

Who's going  The Plan Time We Are Gone
             Me                                                 19th Mickey's Vey Merry                                            (17-24)
              Mom                                           Christmas Party                                                        My B-day (21)
              Dad Police Officer


----------



## I Am What I Am

nickjonas1221 said:


> Who's going *The Plan* Time We Are Gone
> Me  19th Mickey's Vey Merry (17-24)
> Mom  Christmas Party My B-day (21)
> Dad Police Officer


 

  You said plan.


----------



## Disney Princess Elli

nickjonas1221 said:


> I'm Going to Disney World In December (17-24) For My Birthday (21). I was Just There for Halloween!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Disney Nut!!!!!



lol ur thing is the same as mine... biggest disney fan... ever!


----------



## pigletlover91

week from today (wednesday)


----------



## hack2112

This is from the ABD Dress Rehearsal Backstage Magic Tour I took in March.

If you get this year's ABD brochure, be sure to look at the trip, because I'm in one of the pics!

Here it is: maxtaw.blogspot.com


----------



## robotpirates

ah thank you guys, i've been wanting to read one!


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

hack2112 said:


> This is from the ABD Dress Rehearsal Backstage Magic Tour I took in March.
> 
> If you get this year's ABD brochure, be sure to look at the trip, because I'm in one of the pics!
> 
> Here it is: maxtaw.blogspot.com



OMG Lucky =)


----------



## hack2112

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> OMG Lucky =)



All ABD trips are amazing.  I've also done Viva Italia and loved that one too,  but definitely not as much as this one.


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

hack2112 said:


> All ABD trips are amazing.  I've also done Viva Italia and loved that one too,  but definitely not as much as this one.



I'm hoping they still have the tour in '10 because I'm doing waay too much stuff next year I think D=


----------



## hack2112

AliceinHalloweentown said:


> I'm hoping they still have the tour in '10 because I'm doing waay too much stuff next year I think D=



Considering it just started in 2008, you should be more than fine.


----------



## Princess victoria

Christmas in Disneyland '08!

*Who's going*
Me (15)  
Sister (13)  
Mom (?)  
Dad (?)  
Grandma (?)  

*History*
Our whole family is nothing but Disney freaks :]

we've been to Disney World three times together, i've been four times (Band trip!)

me,mom,and my sister have never been to Disneyland though

oh and my Dad has been to Tokyo disneyland AND disney Seas....Without us!  

*Plan*
we're going from the 20th till whenever (there's no set date for the end of out trip) :]

Explore both parks
possibly Explore some of Cali. *cough* HOLYWOOD *cough*   
and we'll have 3 weeks to get back so we might stop by the Grand Canyon and other places


----------



## kesharn81

Hi,

The trip is great .........


----------



## MuskratSusie

Hey everybody! 

Okay, so I know that it might not be so fair that I get to go every now and then..lol. But I went last Sunday (I think? or Saturday). Then I went to DLR today, got out of school early to go over to DLR and see my school band march in the parade! OME! That was so much fun! The parade they have playing at DLR is the Christmas one, and that's called, "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade. I loved it! That has got to be my favorite parade at DLR. The lights, the dancing, the floasts, from the music to just the magic that's there in the park! I just love DLR at Christmas time. Can't get enough of it!  So yeah...I had a grand time today and tonight watching the parade, and my HS band march there tonight was so much fun!!!  

I had to say it. Had to tell somebody!


----------



## Tinkerbell Teen

I'm going March 11-21, 2009. It's me and my mom going for 9 park days.

My PTR is in my signature =)


----------



## disneyfreakkk5

Who's going:
Me (14) 

Sister (16) 

Brother (11) 

Mom (?) 

Dad (?)  

Disney History
We're all obsessed.

My parents have been about 12 times.

Me and my sister have been about 9 times.

My brother has been about 7 times.

We used to go every year, until 2002. (don't know why we didn't go that 
year)

Haven't been to Disney since '02. *cries*

"The Plan"
Right now, it looks like we're going to WDW for 8 days at the end of August (23rd to 30th)

We're gonna go to all the parks and then go visit family (nearby, thankfully. lol)

I'm SOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSOSO excited about going!!!

And we're supposedly staying at POR, and I LOVELOVELOVE that place!


----------



## disneyhockeymad

My TR's link's in my sig 
check it out... I'd be grateful for the company!!!


----------



## sammieee

I'm going in about 23 days to WDW with my parents and my sister (who's 14). We're staying at my uncle's for a few days and then staying at the Beach Club. Cannot wait!


----------



## crazytp93

Here's my PTR:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2083565


----------



## DisGirlAllie

I feel bad starting a new one because I did not finish my last one. Or the one before that.  
But, I'm doing it anyway. And I will actually finish it because my best friend is coming with us and she takes lotsa pictures. She is also very enthusiastic about me actually finishing a trip report  (She's not a member but since I'm the only way she gets to go to Disney she loves to read the Trip reports.) So, I will add a link to my sig when I start it and I will not beg for readers (but I will be thrilled if even one of you subscribes!)


----------



## DisGirlAllie

crazytp93 said:


> Here's my PTR:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2083565



I like it


----------



## crazytp93

DisGirlAllie said:


> I like it



Thanks.

I just subscribed to yours.


----------



## DisGirlAllie

crazytp93 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just subscribed to yours.


----------



## DisGirlAllie

Updated my TR


----------



## saratogadreamin09

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096892


----------



## PAdisney1995

saratogadreamin09 said:


> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096892



I cant wait to see your photos!!
Jessica


----------



## ~Serenity~

We are going in a month and half!
I'm so excited.


----------



## DisGirlAllie

~Serenity~ said:


> We are going in a month and half!
> I'm so excited.



Awesome!


----------



## ~Serenity~

~Serenity~ said:


> We are going in a month and half!
> I'm so excited.


*
I just realized thats not much of a report. XD

Anyway, we are going to Disney World and we'll be there for one week.
Which, we've never done before. I've only been once and it was only for two days so it'll be nice to have a longer stay.
Just my DM, DD, and me for most of it. 
Though for a couple of the days some friends will be with us, and for one day my Aunt, Uncle and Cousin.

We are spending two days in Epcot, two days in the Magical Kingdom, one day in Hollywood Studio's and one day in the Animal Kingdom.

So, we're planning on going to the Sci-Fi Cafe and the Coral Reef Restaurant for our special dinner's. Has anyone been to either before? and what did you think if so?*


----------



## jobrosx0disney

mine in my sigg  
hope you like it


----------



## disneydance

Heres my PTR for the trip were taking in June 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2141973


----------



## TinkRockz106

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> Mine is in my siggie. It's a bit long to have out now (it's 4 pages, currently) but just click on the link!




I do not see the link? where is it i would love to see your TB.


----------



## PosessedEeyore

My pre-trip report is in my sig :]


----------



## MickeyisBeast

my pretrip report is in my sig :]


----------



## crazytp93

Finally my TR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32388036#post32388036


----------



## going2disneysoon

im going in one month twenty two day to Walt disney world! 
fav parks?


----------



## MickeyisBeast

The link to my Trip Report is in Sig :]


----------



## nickjonas1221

I'm Going From december 5-19. If Anyone Else Is Going Around That Time PM Me.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

im going tomorrow!!


----------



## m!ssemmx0

I finally started a TR about my trip from September 2007. Sad isn't it? Here's a link: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2239862


----------



## AliceinHalloweentown

Eh forget it  my signature has pics of the stuff I did in DL and Burbank.


----------



## InfalliblexLove

*Pokes signature* =]


----------



## Tinkerbell Teen

Mine's in my signature.


----------



## LolliePopp13

My trip is in 11 days and it will be my 3rd trip! Its gonna be Me (13), Mom, Brother (9), Nan, Nan's Friend, Nan's Friend 2. We are staying in The All Star Sports Restort. The trip is from September 23rd - October 3rd. I can't wait to do Mission Space, Splash Moutain, Expedition Everest, Thunder Moutain railroad, Mickey's Phillar Magic, Test Track, Rock 'N' Rollarcoaster, Characters Meet 'N' Greet, Kali River Rapids, Crushin Gusher, Africa Safari Ride, etc.

I enjoy Disney sooooo much ! <333

I am also doing my first MNSSHP and I can't wait for it ! I am either going as Belle from Beauty & The Beast or Minnie Mouse. I am kinda caught on chooseing... ahaha 

I am soooo excited for my trip I might pee my pants !

<33 Minnie, Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, Donald, Daisy, Belle, Cinderella, Ariel, Jasmine, Aladin, Genie, Snow White, etc ! ahaha


----------



## DisGirlAllie

My trip report is in my siggy in the blue at the bottom right.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Link to my PTR:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2293960


----------



## allisonout

Is anyone going on the 4 day Wonder cruise from February 7-11? Im looking to get to know anyone who might be going before i get on board so I can have someone to hang out with.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Started my TR


----------



## yellowlabforever

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2354584

Here's my May '10 pre trip report  

I'm so excited!


----------



## dancer4life22

x


----------



## MARRAR

Ok guys, my wait is over... after my endless 4 months of waiting... I finally get to say I'm 10 days away  And, I get to miss 2 and a half days of school (like who really likes school???) So, here are some things I'm planning to do on my 10 days of vaca!!

      First off, I leave on Wednesday the 10th at 2:00... I arrive in Orlando at 4:30... Were staying in a beach house about ten minutes away from Disney. But anyway, lets skip the boring parts... Ok, on Saturday I'm spending the day at the Magic Kingdom... I plan to try out the new Space Mountain (My favorite ride!!!) Also, has anyone been on the new version yet??? Please tell me if it's good! I also want to see the new show at the castle for "What will you Celebrate?" 

       Next, on Sunday I'm going to Sea World and I'm swimming with the dolphins and... (gulp) Sting rays!! Some Valentines date 

       On Monday, and Tuesday were going to Epcot and MGM  Epcot is my favorite!!! In Epcot, I really want to go on the new Spaceship earth, my friends have told me it's really good! Then in MGM... Well... MGM is MGM... It's my least favorite park, It's so boring and has anyone noticed how hot it feels more than any other park?? 

        Wednesday, we plan on going to... Typhoon Lagon. This is my "relax and get a tan" day. I think I'll go on the lazy river 10 times  

         Thursday is my "Shop till you drop day" I wanna get anything cool for my new purple room... and Clothes!! 

          Friday I'm goin to Animal Kingdom!! This park is sooo fun. I can't wait to go on Kilimanjaro Safari! I also want to see the Lion King.

          Saturday...  It has to end... my fabulous vacation is over


----------



## wdi2b

18 the # of rides i went on in 3 hrs
3 the # of times i crushed on astroblasters
11 the # of little kids i made smile by giving away fastpasses and a scream pass( monsters inc.)
9 the # of girls that gave me a random high-five
5 the # of characters that i played frisbee with while trying to get autographs.

- pluto almost put a cm out of commision using my disc golf discs.
- silvermist rolled some of my discs with tink.
- and i played cath with goofy.

first time in pixie hollow and it was fun.


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Link for my PTR is in my sig


----------



## Tinkerbell63

This is about my eigth time going to WDW! Me , my mom and my dad are going.We are traveling by car. We leave for the World on Friday June 18. We arrive there on Sunday june 20 and we are leaving Saturday June 27. Here is what we are going to do:

Sunday:Trail's End restaurant for dinner and probably go to DTD.

MondayHS (EMH Morning) Prime Time for lunch.

Tuesday:EPCOT- Le cellier For dinner

Wednesday: Animal Kingdom (EMH Morning) Magic Kingdom- Crystal Palace for dinner

Thursday:Magic Kingdom (EMH Morning) Ohana for dinner

Friday- Crystal Palace (breakfast) Epcot Magic Kingdom (dinner)

Saturday: Magic Kingdom- Liberty Tree Tavern ( dinner)

Sunday:We leave


----------



## poohbear667

Hey guys... It's just about 24 hours until my trip...   I'm so excited! First, my flight leaves at 2:00... I live in Buffalo, NY so I'm kinda worried, theres a storm coming in. I pray to god our flight doesn't get cancelled! Were staying in a beach hotel about ten minutes away. We plan to get there around 5:00... and go grocery shopping; etc. I'll check in later, it'll be great


----------



## MickeyisBeast

Started my February 2010 TR, link in my sig


----------



## peacelove&disney

I have been to Disneyland 9 times but I have never been to Disneyworld. D:
I finally leave for Disneyworld next week! And after reading some of these trips reports I'm even more excited than before!


----------



## Lil.Sweet.Heart

Did anyone go on the March 18th to the 21st cruise on the Disney Wonder? Send me a message if you did. It was quite an amazing trip.​


----------



## PosessedEeyore

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36014386#post36014386
pleassssseee  read?! xD


----------



## dancer4life22

x


----------



## sabres2580

poohbear667 said:


> Hey guys... It's just about 24 hours until my trip...   I'm so excited! First, my flight leaves at 2:00... I live in Buffalo, NY so I'm kinda worried, theres a storm coming in. I pray to god our flight doesn't get cancelled! Were staying in a beach hotel about ten minutes away. We plan to get there around 5:00... and go grocery shopping; etc. I'll check in later, it'll be great



Hey I live in Buffalo too! haha I'm in Wheatfield! lol


----------



## ishbit92

My family is going to Disneyland in late May/early June. I'm really excited!! I don't really understand pre-trip reports (I'm new here), so I don't know if I'll make one....maybe though! 

The only thing that I'm disappointed with is that Splash Mountain will be closed during part of the time. It's my favorite ride!!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

My pre-trip report is in my signature! It's for June 2010, and we are going to be there for my 18th birthday :]


----------



## DisGirlAllie

PTR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36900093#post36900093

It'll be me, my best friend, my stepmom, and my dad. In August.


----------



## yellowlabforever

My Trip Report

Just got back  it was awesome!


----------



## PeterPanPatrick

Here is my report:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36976660#post36976660


----------



## TinkRockz106

I am SOOOO excited because I am goign to disney in August!!! And I just found out that when i am going to be there my friends are also going to be there!!! yeaaaa


----------



## dancer4life22

x


----------



## AmandaSparks730

Link to my 2008 TR is in my sig, along with my PTR for this month's trip.


----------



## dancer4life22

x


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I started my new TR. The link's in my sig


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

My PTR is in my siggy


----------



## Vwdiva93

Hey everyone! Here is the link to my first TR!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2519526


----------



## raec1234

My PTR is in my sig.!


----------



## carrenhisner

All series aircraft TB (TB means Tarbes, France, where the city Socata is a place of manufacture), Trinidad has proved very popular. Its docking aspirated engine 250 hp Textron Lycoming Car with four seats, large fuel tanks of 86 liters of air to 1,200 pounds of cargo allows comfortable cruising speed of the machine is the actual speed of only 10 or fewer nodes in a vacuum Raytheon Beechcraft Bonanza.


----------



## ¡WDW!girlrox(:

I started my TR! :] Please read!


----------



## AmandaSparks730

My TR is well underway; go check it out!

(It's the July '10 one, obviously, but you can read the August '08 one if you wish)


----------



## mickey'sbff

I just started mine if anyone wants to read.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2532352


----------



## dancer4life22

deleted


----------



## Kellybelly777

I'm not to known on the TB but I'd love to have you check out my TR anyway! Link's in my sig


----------



## Lake Rat

I am planning my teenage (hi school) grandkids trip to Disney in June. It's their first and my first with teenagers although I've been several times with toddler grandkids. We will spend 3 days/4 nights. What are the MUST SEES and should we go to all 4 parks? We plan to get hopper passes and stay at the Boardwalk.
Please give an old grandma your suggestions!!!


----------



## ishbit92

Lake Rat said:


> I am planning my teenage (hi school) grandkids trip to Disney in June. It's their first and my first with teenagers although I've been several times with toddler grandkids. We will spend 3 days/4 nights. What are the MUST SEES and should we go to all 4 parks? We plan to get hopper passes and stay at the Boardwalk.
> Please give an old grandma your suggestions!!!



Magic Kingdom Park:
-Splash Mountain
-Space Mountain
-Indiana Jones
-Pirates of the Caribbean
-Haunted Mansion
-Matterhorn
-You guys should go on a couple of kiddie rides too, like Dumbo or Peter Pan!
Animal Kingdom:
-Kali River Rapids
-Kilimanjaro Safari ride
-The Everest rollercoaster ride 

MGM:
-Aerosmith Rockin' Rollercoaster
-The Great Movie Ride
-Tower of Terror

Epcot:
-Mission:Space
-Test Track
-Check out the international places too!

Most of the rides I listed are the 'big-kid' rides at Disney--the have steeper drops, sharper turns, and are more high velocity than the other rides. Teens tend to like these kinds of rides. Have fun!


----------



## ishbit92

Oh, and if anyone wants to see my ongoing trip report, the link is in my signature!


----------



## johnsonmatt3

I have a TR that i started but then quit because i didnt think there were enough people reading. If you post a reply on the provided link i will start it back up. now to find those pictures...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2564126


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

My Pre-trip Report is in my sig..
I would appreciate if you checked it out.. it's kind of an awkward silence right now.


----------



## Neeny17

AmandaSparks730 said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> Mine is in my siggie. It's a bit long to have out now (it's 4 pages, currently) but just click on the link!


I love your trip report! You look like you had so much fun!


----------



## disney_teen

My new trip report!!! Check it!!!! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2624834


----------



## wicked.witch.of.wdw

This isn't even a trip report, but if anybody wanted to follow me while I'm doing the DCP, I'm keeping a blog here:

http://calismagicalinternship.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tinkerbell Teen

I started a PTR this afternoon, and like every other TR I've tried, nobody is commenting.  I'll post the link anyways:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2645652


----------



## MickeyisBeast

I started a PTR, I'd love for everyone to follow along  link is in my siggy


----------



## PlutosRHM55

I started a TR about my trip way back in last April, since I posted it in the wrong place last time and nobody read it.  So I hope everyone will read this one  : http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2647894


----------



## Soundragon

Our Dream vacation is underway! Pics coming after the trip, but you can read what's been going on so far. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2649994


----------



## Disney_Dreaming1

Nice reports everyone


----------



## mickey'sbff

I just got back into the trip report groove 
Here's the link to mine http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2532352
Hope you guys read it :^)


----------



## Feathers

I'm working on a PTR/TR for my grad trip this year and the same thread is getting the TR treatment for my Tokyo trip last year. And it will probably just keep growing, as you can see by my tickers. xD

Link in my sig!


----------



## Neeny17

My trip report for DLRP and pre - trippie for our upcoming trip to Florida are in my siggie.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Here is another TR I'm starting. I'm running two at the same time 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2671774


----------



## sk8erkelly

I've been to Disney World 4 times and I'm going again this August. I've pretty much seen it all except for the waterparks cuz my mom doesn't really like them, but if anybody knows of anything really cool that I MUST see, let me know! We're staying @ Pop Century for the 2nd time- I really like it there!


----------



## jerichoZ

I like it.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Here is a link to the PTR I'm making for my 16th birthday trip to WDW or possibly a California trip that will include a visit to Disneyland: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2691678


----------



## Vwdiva93

I recently started a TR for my birthday trip. Link is in my sig


----------



## Tinkerbell Teen

Here's my April 2011 one I just started 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2700425


----------



## taylorlautner

I'm soo excited i'm going to Disney May 6! I'm going to Disney and then the 12th i'm going on the Disney Dream!


----------



## taylorlautner

I'm soo excited i'm going to Disney May 6! I'm going to Disney and then the 12th i'm going on the Disney Dream!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2702027

MY PTR!


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

We are planning to go back to Disney in October, and the main reason were going is to see Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party..has anybody been there before?


----------



## disneygirl520

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2710311

I started my TR!!!


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

XOPrincessMinnie said:


> We are planning to go back to Disney in October, and the main reason were going is to see Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party..has anybody been there before?



oh yes! i have gone every year! it is so much fun! You can trick-or-treat for candy and there is so many characters you dont normally see. Also the park is decorated very sickly. The parade is good too. Since we have gone like every year we now decided that its a great time to get on the popular attractions since everyone is doing the other things. You will LOVE it! ^_^


----------



## XOPrincessMinnie

*♥Chip&Dale♥*;41003144 said:
			
		

> oh yes! i have gone every year! it is so much fun! You can trick-or-treat for candy and there is so many characters you dont normally see. Also the park is decorated very sickly. The parade is good too. Since we have gone like every year we now decided that its a great time to get on the popular attractions since everyone is doing the other things. You will LOVE it! ^_^



Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## Taylor_moonwalker

XOPrincessMinnie said:


> We are planning to go back to Disney in October, and the main reason were going is to see Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party..has anybody been there before?



yup . its a great time to go  the parties are a blast. i recomend going to the Villains Mix and Mingle! its a short little show the villains do and after it, they do a meet and greet for about 20 minutes. idk if they will change it but last year, it was Malifacent (thats not gonna change), Evil Queen, Cruella, Queen Of Hearts, Dr. Facille, Captain Hook(thats not gonna change either),and Jafar


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

XOPrincessMinnie said:


> Thank you so much for the information!



no prob! Have fun!


----------



## LittleCrazyGurl

how do you make a trip report?


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

LittleCrazyGurl said:


> how do you make a trip report?



You have to go to the Trip Report Board and make a new thread. Then, you make an introductions and then divide the rest of your trip into chapters. Most people add pics from their trip and type in a different font than the standard font. A lot of them go in-depth into the trip, so if you want to make a TR, it would be helpful to keep a journal on your trip.


----------



## LittleCrazyGurl

Monorail Fan:) said:


> You have to go to the Trip Report Board and make a new thread. Then, you make an introductions and then divide the rest of your trip into chapters. Most people add pics from their trip and type in a different font than the standard font. A lot of them go in-depth into the trip, so if you want to make a TR, it would be helpful to keep a journal on your trip.



Oh thxs!  Cuz I wanted to do a Trip Report for my Cruise in August!


----------



## LittleCrazyGurl

oh and does anybody know how to post pics from your computor or the camera on the trip report?


----------



## Monorail Fan:)

LittleCrazyGurl said:


> oh and does anybody know how to post pics from your computor or the camera on the trip report?


You have to use a third party photo uploader like Photobucket or Flickr, then copy the link.


----------



## PrincessKendall

For my grad trip with my rents, were thinking of doing a land and sea trip?
Has anyone been on the Disney cruise? 
were worried we might get bored not being in the parks, and it might not be as "magical"
Tell me about the cruises


----------



## StephaniexMarie

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41494697#post41494697

I just made one


----------



## AnnieBelle23

I'm going to Disneyland this summer with my family. I'm passing the time by reading everyones amazing trip reports. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## mickey'sbff

I just made a PTR for a possible MNSSHP trip next year if any one wants to read!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2747519


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Hi!  New to this board, but I made a PTR for my July/August trip with my family 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41392376#post41392376


----------



## dramaqueenemj22

This is my PTR for my April 2012. I hope I can get some teens to read my trip report.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2742792


----------



## doctorwho

Got back on Monday from a NINE DAY trip to Disney World, packed with fun and excitement!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

My TR:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2755587


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Hi!  I did a PTR (no one really read, but then again, I didn't know what to say haha) and I'm doing a TR when I get back.  Leaving tomorrow...don't want to think about getting back...but a TR is something to look forward to!


----------



## Tomwdw14

Ive only just joined the site so...  im flying out from the UK to Orlando  in 10 days and i will try to put a report up if any one wants to read it


----------



## Shadowpan

I just read my first trip report and there a really good idea i got to DLR next week and i'm deffinately gonna try and get lots of pictures so i can make my own


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

This is the link to my undecisive PTR!
Here's the link: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2770114


----------



## raec1234

Awesome! Lovin' it so far! 

Come check mine out! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42197708#post42197708

I just started it today, I've been meaning to for a while.. but never got to it.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Hi! Just started my TR...introductions, packing day, and first full day at WDW are up! Hope some of you will read 

Less Wookies, More Cookies! A Tale of Upgrades, Utilidors, and FUN!


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Hi! Just started my TR...introductions, packing day, and first full day at WDW are up! Hope some of you will read
> 
> Less Wookies, More Cookies! A Tale of Upgrades, Utilidors, and FUN!



Your TR is awesome. A new WL lover! My family has been there three of four trips, but everytime it's just so magical when we walk in. It's like coming home. Well, it is, but it's coming home to magic.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

Fairywings said:


> Your TR is awesome. A new WL lover! My family has been there three of four trips, but everytime it's just so magical when we walk in. It's like coming home. Well, it is, but it's coming home to magic.



Aw thank you!  I wrote a TR last year but no one read it, so it's nice to hear that actual, real-live people are reading this year  We loved WL..I liked some things about AKL better, but I would say they're about equal as my favorite!  Where else did you stay?


----------



## DisneylandGirl1998

well for me its 40 more days until my 5 night repositioning wonder cruise from vancouver to victoria to ensenada to la and in about 1 hour and 20 minutes it will be 39 more days or something and i am really excited and i have done everything disney and i have been wearing something disney everday and been listening to disney music EVERY day and been watching a disney movie everyday and decorated everything i can disney and even my new backpack is disney and i have 19 disney apps on my ipod and i am dying for more (please tell me if you know any) and even my ipods background are splash mountain and the castle and the passcode is WALT (in numeric form) and I named my ipod Walter and i am doing a countdown on facebook, so as you can probably tell i am excited!!!


----------



## Fairywings

mimiloveswdw said:


> Aw thank you!  I wrote a TR last year but no one read it, so it's nice to hear that actual, real-live people are reading this year  We loved WL..I liked some things about AKL better, but I would say they're about equal as my favorite!  Where else did you stay?



Cornado Springs. It's got a more awesome pool. But WL feels more like home.


----------



## StephaniexMarie

This is my new trip report I just started! We got back last night. Hope to get some readers!


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Just started my first official PTR. I would love if more would come and read it: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2780491


----------



## fruto95

So I leave today for for one of the most interesting trips to Disney yet!! If you didn't already know I live in Florida about an hour away from disney, and we have season tickets so we go alot. But this trip is extra special. It all started out as a three day 2 night family trip at he Contemporary resort. Well on the way back from volleyball practice Tuesday night, my mom breaks the news that my Best Friend,basically my sister IS COMING WITH US!!!! How exciting . ...Turns out our mom's were planning this behind our backs the whole time. It'll be the perfect vacation before school which starts Monday, ehhh. But anyways, I will let ya'll know how the trip goes, I am in charge of the videos so maybe you'll see one of those on here, along with a few pictures. Well like I said we are leaving TODAY!! Gotta get going, see ya.


----------



## StephaniexMarie

Here's my new PTR for a possible Disneyland trip next October. Hope to get some readers.


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Here's My Disney Cruise Trip Report:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2781879


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

I just got back from my WDW trip this Tuesday, and i've already begun my TR! Please, read it! It is in the link in my signature..just click on it...i'd appreaciate it!


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2801101

My November PTR! ~


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Here's my link!! You should REALLY read it! I advertised a while back but I thought I'd do it again!!


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=42676762#post42676762

^^ my TR. thanks to anyone who will come along


----------



## Leasha_Loves_Disney

Here is mine, I would love for people to follow along!!!!
We stayed at Saratoga Springs & we on the dinning plan. I have tons of pictures.
Hope you are intrigued 
August 2011 TR


----------



## *♥Chip&Dale♥*

.


----------



## mimiloveswdw

For those of you who, like me, enjoy reading completed TRs, I just finished mine

Less Wookies, More Cookies!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

Back again to try and get more readers!!

When Will My Life...or trip...Begin??

Hope to see everybody there!! ​


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

I have a PTR Travis:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2862184

This is a Disney Cruise TR.


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

Hey everyone! I just got home a few days ago from a disney trip! PLEASE read it! It's found right below in my signature! Thanks!


----------



## MickeyisBeast

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=43823590&posted=1#post43823590

my sweet 16 tr


----------



## sk8erkelly

I'm going on a Disney Cruise on the Dream in August... It's my first cruise ever and I'm really excited- Any tips for new cruisers??


----------



## hlizard

I know its a while away but I can't wait to start my trip report for my Oct 31-Nov 8 2012 trip!


----------



## PrincessBelle319

hlizard said:


> I know its a while away but I can't wait to start my trip report for my Oct 31-Nov 8 2012 trip!


No way!!! I might be arriving on November 8th!  Lol, we're still playing with the dates though.


----------



## emma212010

My June 2012 PTR


----------



## dramaqueenemj22

Hey! This is my first trip report so I hope I can get some readers. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2916840


----------



## WDWJonasGirl

Here's my new PTR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2862184


----------



## ♫♥MickeyManda♥♫

Started a new trip report! 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2922709

Thanks


----------



## StephaniexMarie

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2925081

Please come check it out  Thank you <3


----------



## Fairywings

my very first TR!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45218029#post45218029


----------



## TayTayB

Im leaving August 15 10 trip


----------



## CowboyErin

My First PTR!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

spring break tr


----------



## Mickeysgirl34

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2949730

June TR


----------



## MickeyLuvrLauren

I just got back from Disney, and have started my 2nd TR! I would love you all to read it and give me any sort of comments or feedback, please! 

You can find right below in my signature, or here's the link!


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=45570451&postcount=1


Thanks, so much!


----------



## Disney~Cutie

August 2012 trip report


----------



## Princess Olivia

Hi!

This is my trip report from when I just visted the World in June. I went with my dance studio for our big 10 year celebration. We were so lucky to have the opportunity to dance IN Disney and it is certainly a memory none of us will ever forget. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2956947


----------



## Orreed

.


----------



## Silvermist20

I started mine: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3122629


----------



## abidale

Started my first Trip Report... feel free to subscribe  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48636532#post48636532


----------



## PrincessTess

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48901197&posted=1#post48901197
My very first! Please check it out y'all!


----------



## DisGirlAllie

I just posted mine! We leave next week. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3141700


----------



## tiffaneeee

Just posted mine too! Leaving in less than a day!!! 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3151959


----------



## disneygirl520

I started my PTR today! Please join me!

link in my signature.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Started my newest PTR! I'd love it if any DISTeens would come on over: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3166992


----------



## Silvermist20

I started mine, so feel free to subscribe! It's also in my signature. (It's not going to be like last time where I just stopped posting. I've got all of my posts in a Google doc, ready to go!)
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49565687#post49565687


----------



## Newsies

Don't have much of an audience, so I figured I'd advertise- I'm (nearing the end of) writing a PTR for my July trip.  The link is in my sig


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Just posted the TR introduction for my latest trip: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3298004


----------



## Newsies

Hey guys!  I just got back from WDW today and started writing my TR.  Link is in my siggie.  Come check it out


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I JUST STARTED MY FIRST TRIP REPORT GUYS!!!! I'd love it if you just gave it a chance, I know it's kind of rambly and stuff, but this was seriously our best trip ever! Link in my signature.


----------



## Silvermist20

I just started my PTR, yay! Here it is: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52696402#post52696402


----------



## princessmegan20

I started my trip report for my upcoming trip! Here is the link: http://www.disboards.com/threads/vacation-full-of-firsts-birthday-trip-2015.3410362/

Follow along if you want


----------



## disneyanney

Oh look, it's me being brave! Just started a trip report here: 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/we...ur-wishes-will-come-true-may-2015-tr.3413253/


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

I am currently starting a non-Disney trip report, for a cruise that is supposed to happen in June to Bermuda. I will Post the report once the status of the cruise is decided


----------



## WDW&DCLADDICT

Here is the start, let me know what you think!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-trip-report-let-me-know-what-you-think.3799978/


----------

